# the CYCLONE COASTER - 2019 - SHELBY INVASION ride - Sunday - July 7th 2019 - Rain or Shine



## cyclonecoaster.com

_THE __2019_ _SHELBY INVASION_ _RIDE_
_@ the __CYCLONE COASTER__ Sunday vintage bicycle ride _

_*SUNDAY*_
_*July 7th 2019 *_

_*RAIN or SHINE *_​
_*Meet & Greet @ PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE around 9:30 am *_
_*Ride *__*STARTS *__*@ 10:30 am *__*SHARP*_
_*If you're late - the ride leaves without you !!!*_
​_*    The SHELBY INVASION was actually the first themed CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & it's held EVERY JULY - SINCE 2013 - The idea on the themed rides is to inspire people to get that back burner bicycle - for this month, a SHELBY built bicycle - tuned up & on the road once again - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - OR - to simply bring your favorite Shelby bicycle out for others to enjoy as much as you do - WHAT - you say you don't own a Shelby bicycle - NO PROBLEM - get out & join the fun on YOUR FAVORITE brand bicycle *_
​_*     The first SHELBY INVASION was held in 2013 was fun with Slick - founder of the Rolling Relics in Northern California - wanting to show up the Huffman crowd with some SHELBY numbers - Slick & I were joking around when we came up with the SHELBY INVASION idea - with the "SHELBY INVASION" as the catch line phrase for this 1st themed vintage  bicycle brand ride @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday vintage bicycle ride - Well with great response & feedback from other SHELBY bicycle owners that attended the CYCLONE COASTER ride & the fun we had hosting it - CYCLONE COASTER decided to do a SHELBY INVASION annual migration EVERY JULY @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - So bring out the killer SHELBY bicycles to ride & for all to see - RIDDEN not HIDDEN *_
​*  I always look forward to the SHELBY INVASION ride EVERY YEAR in JULY simply for the reason you'll never know what Shelby Bicycles are going to show up to this annual Shelby migration - Many different Shelby bicycles have made it out over the years to this ride with the CYCLONE COASTER family - Some Shelby bicycles have not been seen or ridden in many years - I know I have brought out a few over the years myself & there is no better feeling to me then to ride one of these machines for the first time since little Johnny put it away in the shed or barn decades ago - but now with this annual migration - many of these bicycles have been meticulously resurrected from years of storage in a old barn - attic or garage - with new tires - tubes - greased bearings - recovered seats & hours upon hours of new found love to be back on the road o- path or local bicycle getting all the attention from others who appreciate their beauty as they are ridden again - That's what these themed rides are all about to me & many others - Bring back a bicycle that has been forgotten back to being ridden once again - Last SHELBY INVASION ride in July 2nd 2018 had 31 Shelby brand bicycles with 186 riders total @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride *

*    With that being said - Themed rides are open to any brand bicycle - BUT if you have a **Shelby brand bicycle** - **BRING IT** -** RIDE IT** @ the 2019 **SHELBY INVASION** where many never before seen in the wild **SHELBY bicycles **will be **RIDDEN** not **HIDDEN** @ the **CYCLONE COASTER **Sunday ride this year - I look forward to seeing some old **Shelby** & new resurrected** Shelby brand bicycles** @ the **CYCLONE COASTER** Sunday ride which never seems to disappoint & hope everyone else will do the same with their vintage bicycles  *

*Ride **SHELBY** - **RIDDEN **not **HIDDEN **- Frank*

*

*


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Where is a good, safe place to park?


----------



## tripple3

WetDogGraphix said:


> Where is a good, safe place to park?



Ahhh yes!  Another reason to ride your bike to Long Beach!
You can park at my house in Fountain Valley, Orange County.
A fun ride I look forward to Every Month!


----------



## cyclingday

Can’t wait!
Thanks for the reminder, Frank.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

WetDogGraphix said:


> Where is a good, safe place to park?




*There is plenty of parking on the street & in the neighborhoods surrounding our meet & greet spot PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE - It's as safe as any neighborhood - No issues I know of since we started the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday vintage bicycle rides in 2006 - even @ the largest ride we had with 286 riders ... Some people even park near Shoreline Village in the morning & ride back to PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE before the ride starts ... You're on a bicycle so parking is plentiful ... For more details & directions go to our website www.cyclonecoaster.com ... Ridden not Hidden ... Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

1940ShelbySpeedlineSpecial



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 27, 2013


----------



## WetDogGraphix

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *There is plenty of parking on the street & in the neighborhoods surrounding our meet & greet spot PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE - It's as safe as any neighborhood - No issues I know of since we started the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday vintage bicycle rides in 2006 - even @ the largest ride we had with 286 riders ... Some people even park near Shoreline Village in the morning & ride back to PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE before the ride starts ... You're on a bicycle so parking is plentiful ... For more details & directions go to our website www.cyclonecoaster.com ... Ridden not Hidden ... Frank *




Thanks Frank, see you there....................


----------



## Freqman1

My daughter and I rode the first Shelby Invasion Ride in 2013. Great bikes, great time, great people. It doesn't seem like its been six years! If you have never ridden a Cyclone Coaster event then you are missing a good time. Ride vintage! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Shelby Airflo



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jan 14, 2013


----------



## fordmike65

Sneak peek....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

fordmike65 said:


> Sneak peek....View attachment 1014721



_*WHAT ... YOU HAVE A MEN'S SHELBY THIS YEAR OF YOUR OWN TO RIDE ... CAN"T WAIT TO SEE IT MIKE*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Still plenty of time to dust off that Shelby for the upcoming SHELBY INVASION on SUNDAY July 7th 2019 @ the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle ride - go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details of this & all upcoming events - Ridden not Hidden - Frank*

*


*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Ride 4 19 09 Shelby Airflo Tank Terry



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ May 30, 2013


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I do have 4 Shelbys, but none of the fancy, super deluxe models like all ya-all have, I'll just have to dust off one of my basic ones...see ya there.


----------



## tripple3

Here's my Shelby Flying Cloud; single-bar roadster.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## tripple3

Marty @cyclingday loves his Shelby.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## higgens




----------



## fordmike65

higgens said:


> View attachment 1021505


----------



## slick

With a week to go.... who's ready? Once again I don't have a clue which one to ride? But I'll be there.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

slick said:


> With a week to go.... who's ready? Once again I don't have a clue which one to ride? But I'll be there.




_*Ride the one closest to the front door ... that's the right one *_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*THIS SUNDAY - July 7th - is the 2019 SHELBY INVASION ... *













1937 Shelby Airflo   Green & Wheat



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 26, 2013


----------



## fordmike65

Pre-Shelby Ride cruise.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## slick




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*THIS SUNDAY is the SHELBY INVASION RIDE @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride in Long Beach CA - go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank*

*


*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## tripple3

Western Flyer Favorite! Wow; Do you have a pic showing the chrome guard side?
Please.


----------



## slick




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclingday

HAPPY 4th of JULY!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1025345



TFTI


----------



## fordmike65

Schwinn499 said:


> TFTI



That's an old pic.


----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


> That's an old pic.



Excuses


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## higgens

Put together a couple projects today since the Shelby ride is almost here 























Now I don’t know which one to ride still have a few others to choose from                                         




















Help me pick!


----------



## cyclingday

The one with the blue Speedline tank.


----------



## mrg

How did you chrome those wooden parts @higgens ?


----------



## higgens

Sold em a bought chrome parts of you


----------



## fordmike65

higgens said:


> Put together a couple projects today since the Shelby ride is almost here
> View attachment 1026025
> 
> View attachment 1026026
> 
> View attachment 1026027
> 
> View attachment 1026028
> 
> View attachment 1026029
> 
> View attachment 1026030
> Now I don’t know which one to ride still have a few others to choose from
> View attachment 1026033
> 
> View attachment 1026034
> 
> View attachment 1026035
> 
> View attachment 1026036
> 
> View attachment 1026037
> 
> Help me pick!


----------



## SKPC

Stop it, just stop it you guys I just can't take it any more!  Should be quite the group of enthusiasts and rollers.   Man I wish I could make it, shooooot... Shelbys are cool. Ride the linkage springer green Huffman Higgins.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday

Bobby’s older brother say’s,
Ride fast and take chances, you little Puss!
Lol!


----------



## fordmike65

Who's still frantically wrenching on a bike for tomorrows ride???






Every.
Damn.
Ride...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## island schwinn

I'm bringing my Crustern Flyer. Bet I won't even get 1 like.


----------



## fordmike65

island schwinn said:


> I'm bringing my Crustern Flyer. Bet I won't even get 1 like.View attachment 1026623



I bet this will


----------



## fordmike65

Reward for a job well done. See you mañana.


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, I dreamed that I was Bobby Shelby, and I woke up and watched the 2nd stage of the Tour de France.
I’M GOOD TO GO!


----------



## GTs58

fordmike65 said:


> Reward for a job well done. See you mañana.
> View attachment 1026634





Geeze, up past midnight fixin an old bike for a ride. You're flat out hardcore! Maybe you should start riding Schwinns.


----------



## saladshooter

Nice Mike representing Colorado with that brew!


fordmike65 said:


> Reward for a job well done. See you mañana.
> View attachment 1026634


----------



## tripple3

I took a few pics of Shelbys that stopped me from walking by.
Some of these bikes didn't make it all the way to the line-up at the pier.















I made it home.
I stopped 3 times to air up my rear tube leaking; got worse; made it to Team Bike HB and they changed the tube while I ate next door.


----------



## fordmike65

Another successful Invasion! See you next year...


----------



## fordmike65

More pics...


----------



## Freqman1

Digg'n that No-Nose with the hornlight! V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens

I took a few pics


----------



## cyclingday

Here’s a few more from Shelby Road.


----------



## mrg

Forgot my phone today so no pic (of mine) but rode the Traveler still in primer, was a great day for a ride and a good turnout of Shelbys's


----------



## GTs58

Definitely lots of BadA bikes there today, but I'm really liking Jack's ride. I'm surprised he's not in front setting the pace for the group!


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> Definitely lots of BadA bikes there today, but I'm really liking Jack's ride. I'm surprised he's not in front setting the pace for the group!
> 
> View attachment 1027347



hatz4katz.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, finally made it down to Long Beach for a great ride. Caught up with some old acquaintances...and met some new ones. It's always nice to put a face with the people that you've been reading.....Usual beach weather, overcast in the AM with a light mist, to a nice warm, sunny day. There was a great turnout with all kinds of bikes, and all age groups. I took over 200 pics, but I'm being lazy today and haven't gone thru those yet. But I did do a little video recording using one of my new toys, a 3-axis gimble holder for my GoPro...( it's a gyro kind of like they use for cameras on helicopters)
And had a little fun with a video editing program I'm playing with....I'll be down for another ride, for sure....PS:  Being that it was the last day of a long holiday, the ride home was quite adventurous....I-5 was quite busy both directions.

Shelby Invasion


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Also, I wanted to mention that Long Beach has some pretty stout women that live there........While we were riding to lunch after many went home, a guy rode up next to me and said "I not sure I can ride around all of you guys." I replied "I'm sure you can, all of us couldn't even get ahead of the young lady jogging next to the bike path." He laughed and went on by.....you all know what I'm talking about...... (I'm pretty sure she was a Triathlete...)


----------



## GTs58

WetDogGraphix said:


> Also, I wanted to mention that Long Beach has some pretty stout women that live there........While we were riding to lunch after many went home, a guy rode up next to me and said "I not sure I can ride around all of you guys." I replied "I'm sure you can, all of us couldn't even get ahead of the young lady jogging next to the bike path." He laughed and went on by.....you all know what I'm talking about...... (I'm pretty sure she was a Triathlete...)





What!!!!? And no pictures?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> What!!!!? And no pictures?




UGGGGGG! I thought I had my GoPro on for the duration of the ride. Imagine my surprise when I downloaded the vids and the ride wasn't there....All I will say is that she could have cracked coconuts with her thighs...


----------



## GTs58

WetDogGraphix said:


> UGGGGGG! I thought I had my GoPro on for the duration of the ride. Imagine my surprise when I downloaded the vids and the ride wasn't there....All I will say is that she could have cracked coconuts with her thighs...




Bummer. Okay, so you missed the coconut cracker. Did you git anything on this innocent bystander?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> Bummer. Okay, so you missed the coconut cracker. Did you git anything on this innocent bystander?
> 
> View attachment 1027781



Trying to get me in trouble....she was part of the ride.


----------

